# BBC propagnda!



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I have ALWAYS said the BBC are puppets for the government.

I am NOT sucked into all the Lybia FREEDOM bull.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Took me a minute to see what was wrong there! :lol: Maybe they just ran out of the right flags?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't get it???

Help me lol


Arggh - Is that the Indian flag?


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Indian flag?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Isnt that the flag hungary.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Now lybia will be the same as afganistan and iraq you'll see a total mess


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

BOB.T said:


> Indian flag?


orange white and green for india I think.

Dohhh, I think I'm going colour blind me, just noticed it is Orange not red..


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think it's probably an honest mistake, but i have no doubt we don't have a free, critical, unbiased (mainstream) media.
Many of the mainstream outlets are propaganda, and the government works for special interest group, not for the majority of the public. It's accepted this happens in countries like China, North Korea, or Russia, even USA etc, but nobody seems to believe it happens here (it's much more cleverly done here).

The Libya thing is down to 3 things:

1. Oil
2. Gold reserves

Most importantly:
3. They are free of the IMF & world bank debt. Their bank & currency is nationalised (not owned by foreign private bankers like the majority of countries, we have debt currency). Their money is actually backed by gold (like £ used to be backed by Silver). 
Gadaffi was organising the other African countries to come together and trade oil in their own currency (and dumping the $), free from the private banking cartels control.
The private cartels didn't allow it when Saddam tried the same, when the USA tried to get independance from England & print their own currency, and many other countries, & they don't want Gadaffi to succeed.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at people faces they look more like indians as well


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Don't get it???
> 
> Help me lol
> 
> Arggh - Is that the Indian flag?


Yeap it's the Indian flag! :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

kh904 said:


> Their money is actually backed by gold


All VERY good and valid points! But I think Libya dropped the Gold Standard...and were one of the last countries to move away from it? There has been a western agenda to get out Gaddafi all along. I would not be surprised if 'we' had people in country trying to incite/kick off the rebel cause.....and all the 'Transitional National Council' groups the rebels have...does that sound like freedom fighters talk.......or Western political/corporate babble?

It's very sad, I've been to Tripoli, Bengazi and worked in the dessert in Libya and it's a very peaceful country - ranked safer then Aberdeen or London! The real danger will be years of civil war - the rebels have all been fighting under the premise of 'my enemy's enemy is my friend'. Now they have control I hope they don't fractionalise and all fight for power.

It's the same with Saddam Hussein! He *NEVER* once threatened western people or interests. While he was in power Iraq was many MANY times safer than it is now....we've had the most part of a decade nearly 1Trillion Dollars to make the country a whole lot worse!


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

There is a slight difference.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Bero said:


> All VERY good and valid points! But I think Libya dropped the Gold Standard...and were one of the last countries to move away from it? There has been a western agenda to get out Gaddafi all along. I would not be surprised if 'we' had people in country trying to incite/kick off the rebel cause.....and all the 'Transitional National Council' groups the rebels have...does that sound like freedom fighters talk.......or Western political/corporate babble?
> 
> It's very sad, I've been to Tripoli, Bengazi and worked in the dessert in Libya and it's a very peaceful country - ranked safer then Aberdeen or London! The real danger will be years of civil war - the rebels have all been fighting under the premise of 'my enemy's enemy is my friend'. Now they have control I hope they don't fractionalise and all fight for power.
> 
> It's the same with Saddam Hussein! He *NEVER* once threatened western people or interests. While he was in power Iraq was many MANY times safer than it is now....we've had the most part of a decade nearly 1Trillion Dollars to make the country a whole lot worse!


I agree with most points.
Re: Saddam, he was a big admirer of London iirc!

Now i'm not saying Gaddafi is a saint, obviously not, he's a dictator who has reportedly eliminated his enemies & numerous human right abuses (Saudi Arabia or China anyone?), but our media is making out he has never done any good for Libya.

No doubt, in the short to medium term future after Gaddafi is gone, the Libyans will feel that they are better off without him, but in the long term it will not be any better. 
They would have replaced a one man dictator with a more complex dictatorship system with the illusion of democracy, with the people becoming slaves of the different type.

These rebels are fighting for 'freedon & democracy' today, but give it time, the media will label them as terrorists if they go against the agenda of the global elite. They are unfortunately manipulated pawns.

I recommend reading 'Confessions of an economic hitman' by John Perkins or looking him up on youtube - Watch the below!!!!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

kh904 said:


> I agree with most points.
> Re: Saddam, he was a big admirer of London iirc!
> 
> Now i'm not saying Gaddafi is a saint, obviously not, he's a dictator who has reportedly eliminated his enemies & numerous human right abuses (Saudi Arabia or China anyone?).


Nobody is worse than the USA (and the UK for it's participation or complicity) Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya........next stop Syria, Iran, North Korea and probably ****stan if they don't 'fall into line' with US ideologies.....

None of these are real threats to the USA. Why should 'we' be allowed to decide we're suitable to hold nuclear weapons but it's absurd that Iran/N.Korea et. al. want to develop their own for their national security?!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Bero said:


> Nobody is worse than the USA (and the UK for it's participation or complicity) Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya........next stop Syria, Iran, North Korea and probably ****stan if they don't 'fall into line' with US ideologies.....
> 
> None of these are real threats to the USA. Why should 'we' be allowed to decide we're suitable to hold nuclear weapons but it's absurd that Iran/N.Korea et. al. want to develop their own for their national security?!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

So this is fake footage? Created by the BBC? 

Two problems:

1. Why go to all the trouble of staging this video, and then make the massive oversight of not giving everyone the same flag to wave?

2. Wouldn't the creation of such fake footage involve more people being 'in the know' than simply the editor?

I'm sure there are probably hundreds of videos/photos of similar scenes where the people involved are wielding various different 'emblems' to signify their common cause, this video does not prove anything.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

dominic84 said:


> So this is fake footage? Created by the BBC?
> 
> Two problems:
> 
> ...


I agree, i think it's probably just an honest mistake (the control room probably went to the wrong camera feed for eg). 
But on your sencond point, usually if it is propaganda then yes other people would have to be in the know, but not necessarily the whole thing - it's compartmentalisation (divide & rule), you only get told what you are allowed to know, but other departments/levels are allowed to know different levels of info, so nobody really knows what contribution they are making to the overall. 
The higher up the organisation you go, the more knowledge/info they have.

This is true for many big companies, governments, secret services etc. It's a very simple technique.

Again, i would mention the BBC live report (at the scene) that WTC 7 had collapsed 20 min before it actually happend (it was still in the background shot).
The reporter was probably reading a script/autocue given to her, so not an investigative journalist & accepted what was said/scripted as truth without questioning it.

In this case of the BBC, the news reporters couldn't even notice that it wasn't in Libya! Wrong country, wrong flag, wrong people. 
The worrying thing is many people/viewers would just have accepted what was reported as truth/reality without question


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry if someone else has already pointed it out but I was watching Breakfast at 7am-8:10am that morning and Bill Turnball apologised for showing the wrong footage of Libya earlier in the show noting that they had showed some footage from India and promised it wouldn't happen again.

Seems like it was just a simple mistake unless they are trying to target early morning viewers.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dominic84 said:


> I'm sure there are probably hundreds of videos/photos of similar scenes where the people involved are wielding various different 'emblems' to signify their common cause, this video does not prove anything.





jamest said:


> Sorry if someone else has already pointed it out but I was watching Breakfast at 7am-8:10am that morning and Bill Turnball apologised for showing the wrong footage of Libya earlier in the show noting that they had showed some footage from India and promised it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> Seems like it was just a simple mistake unless they are trying to target early morning viewers.


I suspect they did exactly what they always do, and go search their library. Someone with a little less nouse obviously searched, found this and put it out there, and editorial missed it because they've worked with them for years and it's a pretty fundamental mistake - but easy enough to make if you're not familiar with the flag.

**** me, didn't take long for this to turn into a worldwide conspiracy off the back of a ****up, did it! I hope there aren't more like you sat waiting for you to screw up at work, and it was all a big conspiracy to get the boss to start buying better Coffee by giving him the wrong mug...


----------



## Jared1 (Jun 10, 2011)

BBC budget cuts in action...even protests are now being outsourced to India.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Jared1 said:


> BBC budget cuts in action...even protests are now being outsourced to India.


:lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Jared1 said:


> BBC budget cuts in action...even protests are now being outsourced to India.


I laughed hard at that, that's brilliant. :lol:


----------

